# Wife upgraded my lens



## GAJoe (Jun 3, 2017)

The wife who got my 70-300L 5 years ago got me the 100-400L MkII for anniversary. Man I was surprised  by the improvement. I knew it would be more powerful but the IQ is noticeably better. I took the 70-300 to KEH and got a 1.4X TC III and some cash. With the crop factor added in 400mm X 1.4 X 1.6 = 896mm at f8. In good light it's killer.

Made it up to Tallulah Gorge State Park and saw one of the young falcons before it fledged. Thats around 220yds across there.

Looking forward to the fall deer images.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 3, 2017)

Congrats on the new glass and happy anniversary.  Looking forward to more of your great shots!


----------



## GAJoe (Jun 3, 2017)

Thanks!


----------

